# Stuck in returning to stock process



## Finakechi (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys I have been flowing the return to stock process stickied in the forums. And have run into a snag.

when I reboot to the bootloader and select the "bootloader" option I get an error that flashes something about the PC32IMG.DIAG file? also mentions the PC32IMG.ZIP.

Not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Finakechi (Aug 1, 2011)

Managed to fix that snag, but now I ran into a seemingly impassable one.

My USB port died on me so I have been using adbWireless (which works quite well actually) But unfortunately it requires root access work.

After flashing th PG32IMG.zip file i am on stock software. With out the use of adbWireless what can I do?

Is there a way for temp root without adb?

Or do I just have to send this guy in and pray?


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Personally I have sent back two s off phones without issue. I just put the stock Rom on it and sent it back no problem at all. They just fix it and put stock firmware on it and call it a refurb


----------

